# older model campbell hausfeld air compressor value ???



## nicholstwo (Jan 24, 2012)

after my grandpa died i was given one of his air compressors, a campbell hausfeld model VT559501 230V. Took it into a shop and had the gasket replaced and was told this is one of the oldies but goodies, it runs great but i cant use it and i need to know the value of it so i can put it up for sale........i can't find any values of it.....at all, 
help please


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not much. The older it is the less likly there's parts for it.
It's 220 volts and that will make it harder to find someone to buy it.
Go on Craigs List and look under tools for some ideas.


----------



## nicholstwo (Jan 24, 2012)

thats not what i have been told..........but i understand, thanx.....anyone else???


----------



## nicholstwo (Jan 24, 2012)

when i had it gone thru they said it should last for quite a long time, i understand what u mean by parts, but i do believe they will have interchangeables............thanx...............anyone else have any suggestions


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you looked on Craigs list under tools?
Also check on ebay to see if there's something like it.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

How old is old. Tanks rust thru!


----------



## nicholstwo (Jan 24, 2012)

don't know exact age, he died about 8 years ago and compressor was used untill then...... wasn't stored with anything in the tank, i believe.....don't know when he bought it, would the serial number help ?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> would the serial number help ?


Ayuh,.... Probably Not....

The tank badge should list the gallon capacity of it, 'n possibly the Cfm's of the compressor...
The motor badge should list the horsepower, maybe...

An old compressor is worth Exactly what somebody's willin' to pay for it...

Scout out some ads, 'n see what other folks are askin' for compressors 'bout the size of Granddad's, 'n ask that...
Then settle for whatever ya get beat down too...

Sellin' points are tank capacity, 'n horsepower/ Cfms....


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

The tank tag will tell when the tank was built.


Writer’s information is for discussion purpose only and should be confirmed by an independent source.


----------

